# Whom have you met in person?



## derekleffew (Aug 1, 2010)

Meeting a CB member in person this weekend got me thinking, so here is my list: 35-ish people. Some I knew long before CB; many I met just once at LDI or USITT; a couple I've actually worked with.

abbyt AndrewWebberley avalentino axislights Cdub260 dannyn DaveySimps DCATTechie dvsDave dwt1 Footer Ford gafftaper Grog12 icewolf08 Jby007 JohnHuntington kelite kwotipka lafalot LDTom MrsFooter philhaney Pie4Weebl RichMoore rochem RoadieRags RonaldBeal ruinexplorer sclausenETC ship soundman STEVETERRY Thos1000 TimOlson tpir72 WhatRigger? 

Apologies to anyone I've accidentally omitted; I'm sure there's a few.

Who's on your list?


----------



## avkid (Aug 1, 2010)

I've seen Andy Leviss at the last 2 NY AES shows.
We've been to BillESC's shop and met his staff. (but not him ironically)
There are probably more, but I can't remember.

Worked with nolhay and airkarol is my business partner in a new venture.


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 1, 2010)

My distinguished list includes dvsDave, derekleffew, Footer, MrsFooter, Scarrgo, n1ghtmar3, ptero, and Mpowers. There are a few others I have met at USITT, but I cannot think of them at this time.

~Dave


----------



## Sony (Aug 1, 2010)

My list is very short, it's basically just Icewolf08, unfortunately I don't get to go to conventions much due to monetary reasons.


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 2, 2010)

Almost all I've met thru CB, there are a couple of people I've known before/outside CB.

AndrewWebberley avalentino Cdub260 colorfulfaces dannyn DaveySimps dwt1 Footer gafftaper Grog12 icewolf08 kelite LDTom mbenonis MrsFooter philhaney Pie4Weebl RichMoore RoadieRags ruinexplorer sclausenETC Serendipity soundman STEVETERRY WhatRigger?


----------

